# Shunt or series wound?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Larrylee said:


> I currently have a series wound golf cart motor that I can't find an output shaft for. I have located a shunt wound 24v motor off an old Cushman factory one man transporter. I was told not to buy the shunt wound motor because of trouble regulating variable speeds for my trike project...
> 
> Comments please!


Commonly called shunt wound, it is more likely separately excited wound (SepEx). There is much written about these types of motors here (a lot of it by me). Either way, series wound or SepEx (shunt), you'll need a motor controller for a vehicle propulsion application. And that controller will be peculiar to that motor type. Series winds are more common and likely easier for a first timer (understanding and application).


----------



## Larrylee (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks Major!

The tag on the 24v motor says "shunt" after the "wound" label. So, is this Sep-ex?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Larrylee said:


> Thanks Major!
> 
> The tag on the 24v motor says "shunt" after the "wound" label. So, is this Sep-ex?


Maybe it is a real shunt wound opposed to SepEx. How old is it? If it is actually a shunt wind (meaning the field voltage is equal to the armature voltage), it would be even more difficult to find a suitable controller to use.


----------



## Larrylee (Nov 30, 2014)

It is at least 25 yrs. old, if not more. Thanks for your help!


----------

